

Show HN: A startup idea generator - d55
http://nann.in

======
d55
Generate tons of mostly dumb ideas for

* recreational programming

* getting filthy rich

If it gives you a good idea let me know! (:

~~~
ethansbbn
Isn't it a bit redondant ?

~~~
d55
What do you mean?

